# tcpd + tcp-wrappers + sshd + hosts.deny [halb - solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Wollte heute meine Kiste absichern so das nur ich bzw meine IP auf die Kiste kommt und dachte ich schmeiss mal ALL:PARANOID bzw ALL:ALL in hosts.deny und meine IP in hosts.allow, doch falsch gedacht.

Erst musste ich feststellen das  keine der Dateien in /etc existiert, dann das wenn man sie von Hand anlegt keine davon genutzt wird.

Die Useflag tcpd ist in der make.conf gesetzt,  tcp-wrappers installiert.

syslog-ng & sshd haben das Useflag tcpd.

Dann hab ich in den Sicherheitsleitfaden für Gentoo geguckt auf gentoo.org und musste feststellen das dieser komplett veraltet ist und in  wiki-gentoo.com steht sowohl in der de als in der en version nichts drin   :Rolling Eyes: 

Kann mir jemand helfen?  :Smile: 

```
[ Searching for USE flag tcpd in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.8 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r4 (0)

```

```
gentoo angelus # equery l tcp

[ Searching for package 'tcp' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8 (0)

gentoo angelus #

                   
```

----------

## 69719

Vielleicht hilft das.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *escor wrote:*   

> Vielleicht hilft das.

 

```
gentoo ~ # strings /usr/sbin/sshd | grep "libwrap"

libwrap.so.0

libwrap refuse returns

gentoo ~ #

```

```
gentoo ~ # strace -o out.txt /usr/sbin/sshd # Protokollierung nach "out.txt"

gentoo ~ # grep "libwrap" < out.txt

open("/lib/libwrap.so.0", O_RDONLY)     = 3

gentoo ~ #        
```

Tut trotzdem nicht was es soll...

```
gentoo ~ # cat /etc/hosts.deny

ALL:PARANOID

gentoo ~ #   
```

----------

## think4urs11

kanns gerade nicht ausprobieren aber sollte es nicht ALL: PARANOID heißen? (Man beachte das Leerzeichen)

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> kanns gerade nicht ausprobieren aber sollte es nicht ALL: PARANOID heißen? (Man beachte das Leerzeichen)

 

Man bin ich doof oO

Ich stells seit Jahren in Arch ein und unter Gentoo mach ich so nen  deppen Fehler ^^

DANKE JUNGS  :Smile: 

Ich lieb das Gentoo Forum ^^

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   kanns gerade nicht ausprobieren aber sollte es nicht ALL: PARANOID heißen? (Man beachte das Leerzeichen) 
> 
> Man bin ich doof oO
> 
> Ich stells seit Jahren in Arch ein und unter Gentoo mach ich so nen  deppen Fehler ^^
> ...

 

Edit: Bin doch ned doof... ALL: ALL greift ALL: PARANOID aber nicht oO

Wieso geht den PARANOID nicht? oO

----------

## think4urs11

funktioniert dein DNS sauber (vorwärts wie rückwärts)?

Insbesondere sollte 'dig foo.bar.local' die gleiche IP liefern wie ein 'dig -x IP' als Ergebnis foo.bar.local liefern sollte.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> funktioniert dein DNS sauber (vorwärts wie rückwärts)?

 

Yoah, also auf der Arch Kiste greift ALL: ALL und ALL: PARANOID.

Nur hier geht ALL: ALL aber ALL: PARANOID nicht oO

----------

## think4urs11

was sagt das logfile?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> was sagt das logfile?

 

```

gentoo ~ # cat /etc/hosts.deny

ALL: PARANOID

#ALL: ALL

gentoo ~ #

gentoo ~ # /etc/init.d/sshd restart

 * Stopping sshd ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Starting sshd ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

gentoo ~ # ssh root@gentoo

Password:

gentoo ~ #

```

```
gentoo ~ # cat /var/log/messages | grep ssh

Feb 19 07:02:09 gentoo sshd[27721]: Received signal 15; terminating.

Feb 19 07:02:09 gentoo sshd[28045]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.

Feb 19 07:04:24 gentoo sshd[28177]: warning: /etc/hosts.deny, line 1: can't verify hostname: gethostbyname(62.94.8.72.mstarmetro.net) failed

Feb 19 07:04:34 gentoo sshd[28177]: refused connect from 72.8.94.62

gentoo ~ #
```

```
gentoo ~ # nano -w /etc/hosts.deny

gentoo ~ # cat /etc/hosts.deny

#ALL: PARANOID

ALL: ALL

gentoo ~ #

gentoo ~ # /etc/init.d/sshd restart

 * Stopping sshd ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Starting sshd ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

gentoo ~ # ssh root@localhost

ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host

gentoo ~ #

```

```
gentoo ~ # cat /var/log/auth.log

Feb 19 13:02:13 gentoo su[14236]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Feb 20 00:42:57 gentoo sshd[11634]: Received signal 15; terminating.

Feb 20 00:42:57 gentoo sshd[12076]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.

Feb 20 00:43:04 gentoo sshd[12097]: refused connect from gentoo.linux

gentoo ~ #                                         
```

----------

## think4urs11

äh-hem   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> funktioniert dein DNS sauber (vorwärts wie rückwärts)?

 

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Feb 19 07:04:24 gentoo sshd[28177]: warning: /etc/hosts.deny, line 1: can't verify hostname: gethostbyname(62.94.8.72.mstarmetro.net) failed
> ```
> ...

 

Wie sieht das ganze vergleichsweise auf der Arch-Büchse aus?

----------

